# Where has everyone gone?



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I was looking through some old threads the other day and noticed that loads of people from fish forums are missing...
Clerk is one of them...
Where have they all gone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I think Clerk found something called life, or alternative entertainment. It's not uncommon 

People usually leave or stop coming here so frequently for a number of reasons. They get busy in the non-virtual world, get fed up with something here, or are abducted by aliens.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

The hobby is sorta diein.. People have other things to worry about, like really freaking high gas prices... Otherwise, from what I've seen all the other forums have died off a little bit. They'll come back, as soon as I SUPERMANNNN solve the worlds energy crisis. MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.... 
But yea... I doubt many of them left the site for another one they probably momentarily got distracted or there out of the hobby/toning it down.

And on Ichthius' post... You sound like my dad every time I ask where my mom went. "Abducted by aliens, she went voluntarily" Which now that I think about it doesn't make much sense how could you be abducted if you went voluntarily....


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, so they should be back soon!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

well Matt(cory Lover) he did leave cause he started his own site and sometimes i wont go on for like 3 or 4 months


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Its the end of summer, people will begin to come back. Summer is the slow time for the hobby because people travel, spend time with family, spend time out doors...etc. I expect to see several of the "missing" members make an appearance again.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I disappeared for a while... Because I had no tanks...


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

whats his sites name


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

In the winter people will probably start coming back seeing the weather wont be favorable.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats good to hear, I just wondered where everyone had gone! lol


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well im back


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

people generally also get summer jobs if there students which make up a large number of the actives.
or just finding college to be taking alot of time/college sports


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

i'm back, totally forgot about this place for awhile.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, I came back too.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

you haven't ben gone too long


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

SBDTHUR said:


> you haven't ben gone too long


I was out for almost a couple months, but with this impending 135G project I suspect I will be around more than usual.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i chased them all away...it is what i do best.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Ghost Knife said:


> I was out for almost a couple months, but with this impending 135G project I suspect I will be around more than usual.


yeah. sometimes when i'm not keeping up with my tanks i leave for a while and then when i get a new fish or something i'm right back on.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

im back now and then lol. i dont have alot of time anymore


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to GoodWolf or Pokefan?


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

like all addictions, people realise they have a problem and seek help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you mean board addictions or multiple tank syndrome. I don't know any 12 step program for MTS, though our club could be considered a support group. Most people who quit do it cold turkey when forced tankless by a move or spouse.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Most people who quit do it cold turkey when forced tankless by ... spouse.


em:

Was this a possible errant typing although unconscious error, ie. did you not mean
*spouse-less by tanks ...!!*

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the spouse one i have lived..had more than 100 tanks.more than $40,000 worth of fish and equipment.wound up selling it for less than $4000.divorce can be really devastating..
quothe the Raven.....................


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm back....for now that is


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I like to check in every once in a while to see if any new types of threads or specific questions come up. Seems to be pretty similar to when I frequented these parts.


edit: wow, I still have that dumb avatar from years ago.
double edit: and silly signature.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Do you mean board addictions or multiple tank syndrome. I don't know any 12 step program for MTS, though our club could be considered a support group. Most people who quit do it cold turkey when forced tankless by a move or spouse.



Ive got mts big time


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

There are some loaches out there that will help curb your MTS problem. 


JOKE


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Most people who quit do it cold turkey when forced tankless by a move or spouse.


I wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy! LOL

I was gone for a bit but have returned.. I just got busy with my schooling and such..


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Did Simpte change his name?


----------

